# New rat......new litter(maybe)



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, so lets get started. My first rat ever (serena) who I got in December ended up having babies 10 days after I got her. SO, on my birthday which was saturday, I brought home a pretty black and white rex girl....but here's the catch. 

I was there at the pet store looking at the ratties, and picked her up. She seemed a little chubby but she was so sweet and cuddly!! She just sat in my arms and let me scratch behind her ears, and licked my arm as to let me know she liked it! SO, I fell in looove with her and just kind of held her as I'd made my decision to buy her. THEN, the lady there let me know, that she's likely to be pregnant........greeeeaaaat. At first I was going to put her down and just say no. NO NO NO!! But, I let my softer side get the better of me and I took her home anyway. Her babies wouldn't have lived in the store, they would have been, dare I say it.....feeders from birth......>.< I could NOT let that happen. She doesn't look too pudgy when she stretches out......but when she's hunched up she looks HUUGE!! :roll: ALSO, another sure sign.......her little nipples have lost fur around them, somewhat and are bigger than a normal ratties would be.......you can feel them. That was what gave it away with my pretty Serena. 

SOOO, she's going into a maternity cage and I'm going to be watching her constantly, of course, from a distance so I don't scare her. I made sure that she feels safe by offering a yummy yoggie. I've helped raise one litter before, I'm sure I can do it again, I have the money and a vet on hand........who says from the signs she's likely to be preggerz. I'll post pics asap!! 

Thanks for reading
Brittany


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck raising them! Mom sounds like a sweetie. Did you find it easy to part with the babies from the first litter and find good homes for them? (Because I had trouble on both counts with my two litters...)


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure if she's pregnant or not but if not then I'm gonna have to put her on a BIG diet cuz she's so chunky lol!! She's a super sweet and playful ratty thus far, hasn't shown any aggression.....hmmmm. As with Serena and her litter, I still have two of her baby girls, who relly aren't babies anymore at a whopping 2 and a half months ^____^ THEY'RE HUGE!! But not as big as mom ratty! She only had 6 to begin with and one of the two boys died at three days  So the two girls and one boy left went to a good friend of mine, and I still see them from time to time. It was pretty hard! But it will be harder now, because even though my mom is fine with me having brought home a possibly pregnant ratty, and we have a vet, I most likely won't be allowed to keep even one. With the last litter, we kept two, so this litter might be harder. But who knows, maybe if they're REAAAAALLLY cute, and you know they will be, I'll sucker my mom into letting me keep just ONE MORE.....since my cage can house up to 7 ratties<33

Oh and on that note, if she does have babies, its likely there could be some dumbos, rexes, and even some hairless ratties in the mix! She's a rex herself, and I MUST GET SOME PICS UP!! AHHHH, I needs a new camera!!


----------

